# I have some voluptitude!



## Tarella (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would share a three new photos. Someone sent me a PM recently to see if I was still alive. Yes I am, though I have been busy ...too busy to really get into posting, but I still lurk at times. I recall posting a photo depicting what has happened to me over the years by hanging out here. It seems that even when I dont hang out here, I am increasing my voluptitude

I hope everyone is well and that you have a great summer!

*hugs*

Sincerely,

Tara 

View attachment Jun10386.JPG


View attachment Jun10461.JPG


View attachment bbw.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 11, 2006)

You have beautiful hair.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 11, 2006)

*whistles* Lovely face, lovely hair... Most lovely curves. ^_^

Heheh... helps when you have people encouraging you, eh? In that case, "You go, girl!"


----------



## rsoxrule (Jun 11, 2006)

What you have is a beautiful face............an incredible smile.........and a warm heart........always remember who you are and what you have...........you are truly a wondeful person...............

Thanks for the photos
(and I'm glad you're alive, by the way)


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Let the increasing voluptitude roll on!!  

 *


----------



## GPL (Jun 11, 2006)

Tara, you seriously are an incredibly beautiful woman.
Your face, smile and hair are awesome. Please know that are.
We missed you, but are glad to see you are alive and kicking!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 11, 2006)

What a glamourpuss... just a slight plumpness in the face but so voomy below... these Canadian BBWs are just amazing.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow... and you followed through on the whole "post pics plz tanx" thing, so...

Tanx!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 11, 2006)

Tarella, you have some very lovely voluptitude.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Leonard (Jun 12, 2006)

What gorgeous pictures. Thank you Tarella, catching a glimpse of your beautiful visage is always a pleasant surprise.


----------



## secret_gainer (Jun 12, 2006)

You looks absolutely in Jun10461.JPG pic!!

I love it :wubu:


----------



## NYSquashee (Jun 12, 2006)

Beautiful as always, Tarella. Thanks for sharing the voluptitude with us.


----------



## Rich P (Jun 12, 2006)

...no disrespect to other ladies on here but you are probably the sexiest bbw/ssbbw on this board in the 30+ category !! (oh, and you don't look a day oevr 25)....

best wishes, extra voluptitude (what a great word) looks great on ya!

Rich
xx
:wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## grey1969 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tara,

You are so very beautiful. I hope you have a great summer too!


----------



## eagle (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Tara. Thanks for sharing with us. You're looking very beautiful as always. Take care.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jun 13, 2006)

very yummy


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 13, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I would share a three new photos. Someone sent me a PM recently to see if I was still alive. Yes I am, though I have been busy ...too busy to really get into posting, but I still lurk at times. I recall posting a photo depicting what has happened to me over the years by hanging out here. It seems that even when I dont hang out here, I am increasing my voluptitude
> 
> ...



gorgeous. hair, eyes, chub, everything.


----------



## BrooklynPaul (Jun 13, 2006)

voluptitude..great word..and u have alot of it......very sexy..


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 13, 2006)

Lovely as always. Sorry i havent been around much, been busy and i was a little embarrassed from the chat we had. Glad to hear all is well, and i must say the increase in voluptitude is amazing :shocked:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2006)

Rich P said:


> ...no disrespect to other ladies on here but you are probably the sexiest bbw/ssbbw on this board in the 30+ category !!
> 
> could you please post a more revealing picture of yourself?..before I attempt to not disrespect you.........................heh
> 
> tarella is lovely...and so is....tact................(for my over 30 sisters..lol)


----------



## doctorx (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Tarella. Your voluptitude is quite lovely.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> could you please post a more revealing picture of yourself?



Why the heck should I? You still haven't put on the Morticia outfit.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Why the heck should I? You still haven't put on the Morticia outfit.



Is your name Rich??..huh??..huh???..HUH????!!??

 

And...I am wearing that outfit...as.....I...type.....this....you should SEE how my belly is lovingly cradled in this black fabric...and my fair skin..oh...let me expertly apply this blood red lipstick....oh my..the dress..it is SO tight....why....I can barely move in it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Is your name Rich??..huh??..huh???..HUH????!!??



As long as you are wearing the Morticia outfit, you can call me whatever you want.


----------



## altered states (Jun 14, 2006)

You've just got IT. I could eat you with a spoon.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> As long as you are wearing the Morticia outfit, you can call me whatever you want.


How about she call you 'taken.' Hmmn? How 'bout that?


----------



## ziggy22 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good looorrddd girl! You are fuckin gorgeous! please post more. You seriously have the face of an angel.


----------



## Stiffler (Jun 14, 2006)

Tarella.....wat happen???? you look mawvelous!!! I have just learned of something you should find very exciting.....Bono and Edge have just decided to name their next album Voluptitiude.....maybe I can catch you on the tour like I did with the chicks from Whitesnake back in '01 ( SOOOOO HOTTT we almost ended up in a COPS episode....but none of us would sign the disclaimer....another story for another time). You are so babelicious, hotter everytime I see a post. I think the song Elevation describes you best....stay beautiful and busy......idle hands are the tool of the devil. Look forward to seeing MORE of you. later Achtung Baby, You Rock, Stiffmeister


----------



## Brent Righteous (Jun 14, 2006)

Voluptitude, I agree, you look great.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 15, 2006)

ziggy22 said:


> Good looorrddd girl! You are fuckin gorgeous! please post more. You seriously have the face of an angel.



and the belly of an angel


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> You have beautiful hair.


Thank you Jack. I am glad you like my hair. I have very fine hair but lots of it. *hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> *whistles* Lovely face, lovely hair... Most lovely curves. ^_^
> 
> Heheh... helps when you have people encouraging you, eh? In that case, "You go, girl!"


Hi Jim,

Thank you for the compliments. I am lucky to feel good about being a BBW. Thanks for the encouragement

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

rsoxrule said:


> What you have is a beautiful face............an incredible smile.........and a warm heart........always remember who you are and what you have...........you are truly a wondeful person...............
> 
> Thanks for the photos
> (and I'm glad you're alive, by the way)



Hi rsoxrule,

Thank you for the wonderful compliments. It is nice to be complimented on nonphysical things as I know my looks will fade with time and age. The same wonderful things could be said about you as well, though I dont know what you look like...the warmth is radiated in your words.

Sincerely*S*,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

mango said:


> *Let the increasing voluptitude roll on!!
> 
> *


Hi Mango,

Thanks for the compliment and message. You didnt mean let the rolls roll on, did you

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

GPL said:


> Tara, you seriously are an incredibly beautiful woman.
> Your face, smile and hair are awesome. Please know that are.
> We missed you, but are glad to see you are alive and kicking!
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.



Hi GPL,

You are always so complimentary. Thank you for sharing with me the positive feedback. I am glad you like how I look. Nice to see you again as well.

*hugs*
Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Tarella, you have some very lovely voluptitude.


Hi CurvaceousBBWLover,

Thanks for complimenting my voluptitude! I think all BBWs should have confidence with their beauty...they are all stunning in one way or another.

*hugs*

TAra


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Welcome back.


Thank you Chimpi*S* I never really left...just havent had the urge or time to post lately.

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> What gorgeous pictures. Thank you Tarella, catching a glimpse of your beautiful visage is always a pleasant surprise.


Thank YOU Leonard. I am glad you approve.

Sincerely,

TAra


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

secret_gainer said:


> You looks absolutely in Jun10461.JPG pic!!
> 
> I love it :wubu:


Thanks secret gainer, I am glad you liked the photo. A while back I would have never dared to show a photo like that one, but slowly I have gained more and more confidence to do that. I guess I really never believed that men would like my type of voluptiousness....always felt that they would be more critical. I have found that women tend to be more critical of themselves and of other women than men are. Just my thoughts.

Thanks for the message*S*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Beautiful as always, Tarella. Thanks for sharing the voluptitude with us.


Thank you NYSquashee*S* 

Tara


----------



## weirdo (Jun 16, 2006)

A lovely young woman who is comfortable in her own skin equals sexy! Thanks for the pictures Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

Rich P said:


> ...no disrespect to other ladies on here but you are probably the sexiest bbw/ssbbw on this board in the 30+ category !! (oh, and you don't look a day oevr 25)....
> 
> best wishes, extra voluptitude (what a great word) looks great on ya!
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,

Thank you for the compliment*sincerely* I am flattered. I also hope you didnt get into too much trouble with the wonderful ladies of the board. I have to say that I cant fully accept your compliment only because I would never want anyone else to be hurt in the process of accepting one such as this. I honestly feel that there are more beautiful ladies here and I also feel that each person here has something that they are the best at or the most gorgeous at....like wit, personality, hair, legs, skin, intelligence, confidence, values, ....etc etc. 

I think I just happen to love photography and have learned to accentuate some of myself through that way. 

Ps. I sound like a trucker*winks*

Thank you Rich


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> Tara,
> 
> You are so very beautiful. I hope you have a great summer too!


Thank you Grey, I hope you have a great summer as well. Thanks for taking the time to post a message here. The positive feedback from everyone made me feel awesome.

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Rich P said:
> 
> 
> > ...no disrespect to other ladies on here but you are probably the sexiest bbw/ssbbw on this board in the 30+ category !!
> ...


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Thanks for sharing, Tarella. Your voluptitude is quite lovely.


Thank you Doctorx, I am glad you approve.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

eagle said:


> Hey Tara. Thanks for sharing with us. You're looking very beautiful as always. Take care.


Hi Eagle, 
I am glad you liked the photos. You take care too

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

luv_lovehandles said:


> very yummy


Thanks*S**playfully sticks "Do not eat sign on herself"


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> gorgeous. hair, eyes, chub, everything.


Oh I like that...'Chub" ...I got some chub.....

Thanks for the compliment Dan.

Tara*S*


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

BrooklynPaul said:


> voluptitude..great word..and u have alot of it......very sexy..


Hi Brooklyn Paul...I was thinking of trademarking it Thanks for the message.

Sincerely,

TAra


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

JMCGB said:


> Lovely as always. Sorry i havent been around much, been busy and i was a little embarrassed from the chat we had. Glad to hear all is well, and i must say the increase in voluptitude is amazing :shocked:


Hi Jason,

Thanks for the message. Don't be embarassed, you didnt say anything wrong....not in the least. I am glad to hear everything is ok with you as well. *hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

ziggy22 said:


> Good looorrddd girl! You are fuckin gorgeous! please post more. You seriously have the face of an angel.


Thank you Ziggy. I try to post from time to time...lately my life has been overly nuts so I dont get a lot of time to post but I will try to do it more regularly.

Thanks again,
Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

Stiffler said:


> Tarella.....wat happen???? you look mawvelous!!! I have just learned of something you should find very exciting.....Bono and Edge have just decided to name their next album Voluptitiude.....maybe I can catch you on the tour like I did with the chicks from Whitesnake back in '01 ( SOOOOO HOTTT we almost ended up in a COPS episode....but none of us would sign the disclaimer....another story for another time). You are so babelicious, hotter everytime I see a post. I think the song Elevation describes you best....stay beautiful and busy......idle hands are the tool of the devil. Look forward to seeing MORE of you. later Achtung Baby, You Rock, Stiffmeister


 Hi Stiffy,

Ohhhh sounds like perhaps I could do a Disk cover for them?? Thank you for the wonderful compliment....I think it was a compliment??  LOL Wouldnt life be awesome for bbws and fa's if suddenly it was ideal to be a BBW or SSBBW.....models would all be gorgeously fat, runways full of them, the sucessful groupies would be bbws, we would rule the marketplace ....oh life would be not what it is today*S*.

Thank you for making me feel sexy and hot and violated all at once*winks*S* Love your naughty twist on this thread.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

Brent Righteous said:


> Voluptitude, I agree, you look great.


Every Chick has got to have a 'Tude

Thanks Brent*S*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> and the belly of an angel


 I am glad you like the belly*S* I think thats why Cherubs are all round and fat and cuddley...dont you think?*S*


----------



## Tarella (Jun 16, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> You've just got IT. I could eat you with a spoon.


Thank you tres huevos*Sincerely* 

*playful tapes Spanish "Don't eat me sign " on herself*S*

*S* 

Tara


----------



## secret_gainer (Jun 16, 2006)

Tarella said:


> I guess I really never believed that men would like my type of voluptiousness....always felt that they would be more critical. I have found that women tend to be more critical of themselves and of other women than men are. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Thanks for the message*S*
> 
> Tara



I can't say anything better... and serious I say this all the time to my bbw grilfriend.
You and other girls don't realize tha mostly man like your kind of voluptiouness.
Ah sure, and we are looking for women to stay toghter hole life..., real ones, whit curves, whit your kind of voluptiouness... not those that we see in People Magazine

Take Care!:kiss2:


----------



## Tarella (Jun 17, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> What a glamourpuss... just a slight plumpness in the face but so voomy below... these Canadian BBWs are just amazing.


Hi Ned Sonntag,

I am very flattered that you like my voomage....I would have to say....these American Fa's are just the BEST*S*

Thanks again,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Wow... and you followed through on the whole "post pics plz tanx" thing, so...
> 
> Tanx!!!


Hi Fatlane, I have been remiss in not sharing more but I wouldnt want you to become bored by me Tanxyou for the 'Wow"



Tara


----------



## bigbob10000 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yup, you have some fantastic voluptitude!


----------



## highlanderburial (Jun 17, 2006)

Gahhhhd you are sooooooo svelte and hot! You have that perfect 40's pinup girl quality about you!
Thanks for posting. Good luck on getting less busy!
-HB


----------



## Phalloidium (Jun 18, 2006)

I see that this year has been treating you well so far


----------



## Tarella (Jun 19, 2006)

secret_gainer said:


> I can't say anything better... and serious I say this all the time to my bbw grilfriend.
> You and other girls don't realize tha mostly man like your kind of voluptiouness.
> Ah sure, and we are looking for women to stay toghter hole life..., real ones, whit curves, whit your kind of voluptiouness... not those that we see in People Magazine
> 
> Take Care!:kiss2:



I guess we have been socialized to believe that all men prefer thin women. I know when I found this site it was the first time I learned that men exist that actually prefer curvy, chubby, fat, soft, big women. It was a shockingly pleasant revelation. 

Perhaps then, men should shout back at the media and call their bluff. It takes a strong man to admit openly he likes a bbw or ssbbw...it takes an even stronger man to push for social changes to this notion that is constantly pushed at all of us...fa's, bbw, ssbbw, bhms. 

Ohh I am sorry for my rambling here. Thank you for your kind compliments*sincerely* and if I had one wish today, it would be that social norms would reflect what the majority wanted and viewed positively, than what the unrealistic media wants to portray as ideal. 

I hope your girlfriend learns through your love and affection that what you say is true.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 19, 2006)

bigbob10000 said:


> Yup, you have some fantastic voluptitude!


Thank you Bob*S*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 19, 2006)

highlanderburial said:


> Gahhhhd you are sooooooo svelte and hot! You have that perfect 40's pinup girl quality about you!
> Thanks for posting. Good luck on getting less busy!
> -HB


Hi Highlandburial,

I sure hope you meant svelte in the second dictionary sense:svelte is also an adjective, which usually means attractively thin. It is mainly used as a compliment, as words like "thin" and "skinny" could be used in negative connotations. *alternative meaning: showing a high degree of refinement and the assurance that comes from wide social experience* If you meant the first definition, I guess I better post better photos.

I guess Svelte could be subjective*S* depending on your preferences. I am flattered you think I could be a 40's pinup girl as I quite liked the fashion, music, and social standards of that time. I pine for a more conservative and classy time. (eek, I am getting old).

Thanks for the message. I plan on trying to simplify my life so that life doesnt seem so rushed.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jun 19, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I see that this year has been treating you well so far


Thank you*S*

Tara


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 20, 2006)

Tarella said:


> I guess we have been socialized to believe that all men prefer thin women. I know when I found this site it was the first time I learned that men exist that actually prefer curvy, chubby, fat, soft, big women. It was a shockingly pleasant revelation.
> 
> Perhaps then, men should shout back at the media and call their bluff. It takes a strong man to admit openly he likes a bbw or ssbbw...it takes an even stronger man to push for social changes to this notion that is constantly pushed at all of us...fa's, bbw, ssbbw, bhms.



We could go even farther as a group, and demand better representation for bbw, ssbbw, bhms. Any FAs up on a march on Hollywood?


----------



## grey1969 (Jun 20, 2006)

Tarella said:


> I guess we have been socialized to believe that all men prefer thin women. I know when I found this site it was the first time I learned that men exist that actually prefer curvy, chubby, fat, soft, big women. It was a shockingly pleasant revelation.
> 
> Perhaps then, men should shout back at the media and call their bluff. It takes a strong man to admit openly he likes a bbw or ssbbw...it takes an even stronger man to push for social changes to this notion that is constantly pushed at all of us...fa's, bbw, ssbbw, bhms.
> 
> ...



Tara, 

Your rambling is some of the most coherent and profound stuff I have read on Dimensions since the last time you posted your thoughts way back in April. You really are the complete package, such a combination of beauty and wisdom.

I agree that men need to collectively shout back at the media. I remember reading about the results of an anonymous survey of men that was conducted about 5 or so years ago, which asked them about their ideal body type in a sex partner. A large number (around 45 % as I recall) stated that they liked a full figure - we are talking mostly in the size 12-14 size range (give or take). So this is like Marilyn Monroe in her heyday. I also remember seeing Ann Margret in the movie Carnal Knowledge from the early '70s and she fit this size range. What a sexy lady she was and continues to be. An ageless beauty like yourself.

It still leaves me puzzled as to how men can push for change in the media and such. I guess we need to be brave and push for it as individuals in whatever way we can. It will be an uphill battle but certainly not an insurmountable task. One thing is that as more men can come out and proudly follow their attraction to full-figured women, their peers will possibly be encouraged to follow suit if they have the inclination. I suppose a few brave trailblazers can make a big difference.

I hope you keep posting because your insights are so accurate. :bow:


----------

